# certaines appli n'apparaissent pas sur compte icloud



## loic467 (13 Mai 2021)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un soucis avec l'ipad de ma compagne. impossible de déverrouiller le compte. Je fais la double vérification (tél + mail) pas de soucis, et ensuite il est de nouveau verrouiller.

Il semblerait que la localisation de l'ipad mette le bazard, j'ai donc voulu le désactiver momentanement 

Je suis allé sur son compte et là je me rends compte que l'appli n'apparait pas sur son compte, avec 5 autres appli.

J'ai beau le tourner dans tous les sens, je n'arrive pas à débloquer la situation.

C'est embetant car en l'état il est impossible d'installer une appli sur l'ipad.


----------



## Gwen (13 Mai 2021)

Je me demande tout simplement si ces fonctionnalités n’apparaissent pas car elle n’ont pas été activées sur les appareils reliés au compte. Je n’ai jamais fait l’essais de ne pas activer une fonction sur un compte iCloud.


----------



## ericse (13 Mai 2021)

loic467 a dit:


> J'ai un soucis avec l'ipad de ma compagne. impossible de déverrouiller le compte. Je fais la double vérification (tél + mail) pas de soucis, et ensuite il est de nouveau verrouiller.


Bonjour,
Pour ce genre de problème il vaut mieux appeler le support Apple, ils ont l'habitude


----------



## loic467 (13 Mai 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour ce genre de problème il vaut mieux appeler le support Apple, ils ont l'habitude


Oui je pense que c'est ce que je vais faire.
Je me suis dit, on ne sait jamais peut être quelqu'un  a déjà rencontré le problème avant de me lancer dans la désagréable aventure des files d'attente chez Apple 
Pour répondre à gwen, les fonctions sont bien activées sur l'ipad relié à ce compte...


----------



## mokuchley (13 Mai 2021)

le tchat ,pour la rapidité, est a essayer


----------

